# Voler team kit sizing



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all 

I am 6'1" and 151 lbs

I will be riding for a team with voler kits this year

Unfortunately they did not order a sizing kit this year 

Can anyone who is close to my size make a recommendation?

I am thinking of going for M bibs and M race fit jersey

Thanks in advance

Will


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

WEG said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am 6'1" and 151 lbs
> 
> ...


since height and weight are all that matter for sizing... I'm gonna say go with your instincts:thumbsup:


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

I usually wear size 32-33 pants

Chest is 39"

In dress shirts I wear 15 1/2 x 34

For a base layer I wear size S patagonia capilene when riding 

I wear size L for Santini bibs and jersey

Thanks


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

WEG said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am 6'1" and 151 lbs
> 
> ...


Unless you've got really big thighs, you may actually be better off w/ small shorts, except that the 'suspenders' will be too short. 

I'm 5'11" and roughly 190#, and I were large Voler bibs and a large 'club cut' jersey. In their race cut jerseys, I'd wear an XL. Skinsuit: large. 

At your height/weight, go with mediums top/bottom.

Oh, and go treat yourself to a cheeseburger (or three).


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

"M race fit jersey" 
In my experience, Voler Race fit are very snug. I have a 41" chest and wear a M in Club Cut, but a L in Race is almost too tight, plus they seem to be cut shorter lengthwise. OP may prefer a L in Race cut. I wear L Voler bibs, but have proportionatly large thighs and like mine to fit a bit longer too so M would be too short for me.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for all of the replies 

I would like to order several pieces and would hate to get the size incorrect

As for the bibs I don't mind short bibs - so M is probably good

Maybe I should go with L race fit tops 

Any other thoughts appreciated

Will


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

WEG said:


> Thanks for all of the replies
> 
> I would like to order several pieces and would hate to get the size incorrect
> 
> ...


FWIW, I'm 5'9" 142-145. I'm a 31 waist and always wear a M bib short. Besides my team kit (Champion Systems - also a M bib short), I've been wearing Volers for years. I think a small bib short would be too tight, especially the straps over the shoulders and the leg grippers (unless you have very small thighs). M race fit jerseys run very, tight in the chest shoulder area. At my height and weight I even wear a L Voler racefit, although I could get away with a M (my chest is 39). For someone who is 6'1 and thin (150 is pretty light at 6'1), I think the M racefit would be too small. .


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks CHT

Right now I am leaning towards M bibs and L race fit jersey

This seems to match what you are saying 

By the sizing chart you seem to be between S and M bib shorts - how do the M bibs fit?

Thanks

Will


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Thigh size*

Echo what others have said, Voler bibs are made for, ah, sprinters, so that if your legs look more like, ah, a climber, definitely size 'em down. 

Of course, then there's the suspendy-bit. At 5'11.5" (I just say 6'), yours truly is probably too tall for the size S suspenders, but makes it work -- the medium kit was definitely too big.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

For the record, nobody is going to mistake me for a sprinter


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

WEG said:


> Thanks CHT
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards M bibs and L race fit jersey
> 
> ...


For my build, they fit great. The material is very elastic, and they are by no means a loose fit at all. I've never tried the S Voler bib shorts, so I have nothing to really compare but I've worn the M for years and never thought I needed to go to a S. I'm not sure how I would characterize my leg size, but they definitely feel tight/compress my thighs and I have to pull them up when they go on. I have a little bit more room on the suspenders/straps, but I like it that way...they are in no way loose there either...you just don't feel like you are working against them when your not aero. Other bib shorts sometimes feel like they're pulling you down.


----------



## .40AET (Aug 8, 2008)

If it helps, I'm 6'3" and been wearing Voler stuff for years. When I was over 200lbs I was wearing a large. These days I'm at 185 and will likely drop below 180 again if the snow ever stops. The large became too big and the mediums are a good fit. They pull on tight and have good compression and stay in place all day. I do wish that they would make a tall line. I'm a L in the regular club jerseys.

Good luck


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Fit Kit*



WEG said:


> Right now I am leaning towards M bibs and L race fit jersey


I am 6'0" 160# size 40 chest. This is what I wear:

Medium Bibs
Large Race Cut Jersey (or medium club cut jersey)
Large Skin Suit (to get appropriate length for torso)

Have you thought about ordering your own "Fit Kit". Not the whole thing, just go to veloware.com and order the two or three generic pieces you are not quite sure about. Try them on, dial in your size and then return them. As I recall they send you a prepaid return envelope. Worse case scenario is you are out a few bucks for shipping them back but the tradeoff is you will be racing all year in clothes that fit like you want them to.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm 5'10" and 155 lbs., my club uses Voler. I wear Med voler bibs and a Large Race Cut jersey. The jersey is the best fitting jersey I've ever worn, it stays in place and I have almost zero flapping on the road.

I've tried the Club cut, in a Med it is too short, in a Large it is a frickin tent.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Voler sizing is kinda weird. I wear medium race fit in most manifacturers but the Voler has me in a large race jersey but small or medium
bibs. I ordered medium bibs and one medium and one large jersey.

5'11" with a little upper body mass and a 32" waist.


----------

